# Patching a toilet tank crack.



## Buzz Saw (Aug 14, 2016)

Woke up this morning and there was a huge crack down the front of the tank on my toilet(and water on the floor).  I installed the toilet about 8 weeks ago and I don't want to  buy a new tank already.  I do plan on replacing the tank but it will take me some time to figure out the part number & where to buy a replacement.  I bought the toilet & tank in a combo kit from Menard's and it doesn't give part numbers in the manual for the bowl & tank......So I'll hopefully be patching it for now.

So onto the question,
Is there a method or product for patching porcelain?   Best I can think of is grinding the glazing off the tank on each side of the crack  then JB welding the crack.

Suggestions?

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2016)

Bummer. What caused the crack and how extensive it it? If it was caused by overtightening the tank to the bowl then the crack may be over critical areas like the tank seal and the bolt holes. If that's the case I'm not sure that JB Weld will solve the issue.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Aug 14, 2016)

I think my 4 year old son slammed the seat onto the tank.  That's my only guess.  
The crack starts at the top by the handle  and goes down and toward the center of the tank.  The crack probably goes down 8-10"

The crack shows no indication of over tightening the bolts based on the crack location.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2016)

If the crack is only at the top of the tank that's better news. It may be temporarily repairable then. Epoxy like JB Weld may work, worth a try. The inside of the tank is usually unglazed so the bond may be better there, but sealing both sides is a good plan.


----------



## maple1 (Aug 15, 2016)

An 8 week old toilet? I think I would try to get it replaced where I bought it from.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't overlook superglue.  It shines on repairs like this..and you can test it 10 mins after you apply.  

Being a cyanoacrylate, it dries in the presence of water.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Aug 15, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Don't overlook superglue.  It shines on repairs like this..and you can test it 10 mins after you apply.
> 
> Being a cyanoacrylate, it dries in the presence of water.


Do you suggest any particular brand of super glue?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz Saw (Aug 15, 2016)

maple1 said:


> An 8 week old toilet? I think I would try to get it replaced where I bought it from.


I'm going to pursue this, just need a temporary fix at the moment.

I teach high school and today is the first day back for faculty.  Kids come Wednesday.....lots of work for work to be done this week.. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vinny11950 (Aug 15, 2016)

Silicone on the inside may do it.  That GE black RTV gasket maker sticks to just about everything.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 15, 2016)

Go to almost any auto parts store and get a can of Permatex "The Right Stuff", it is a thick black sealer that can be put into use within minutes. I've had excellent results with this product on everything I have used it on. This should seal the leak...may not add a lot of structural strength though...


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 15, 2016)

Buzz Saw said:


> Do you suggest any particular brand of super glue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



One of the clear types....I'd stick to name brand Loctite.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2016)

If structural improvement is required I would use epoxy. Superglue is great, but work best at the contact points when pieces are apart, then put together. It is an adhesive not a filler. It's usually too runny for a long vertical seam. A good thick epoxy can be both and adhesive and a filler.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 16, 2016)

talk the store first. they might remove a tank out of another box for you then ship back the broken one


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 16, 2016)

begreen said:


> If structural improvement is required I would use epoxy. Superglue is great, but work best at the contact points when pieces are apart, then put together. It is an adhesive not a filler. It's usually too runny for a long vertical seam. A good thick epoxy can be both and adhesive and a filler.


But that is why it is great...because it wicks into areas you can't get most epoxies.  It very much can fill a crack.  You just have to use quite a bit of it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2016)

I like superglue but have never tried it in this type of repair. Have you had good luck sealing this type of crack before? Do you do multiple applications to build it up or just one?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sure....lots of fixes like this.  I'm not sure if this is a structural fix or not, but it very much can seal.  I would do 2 applications and then test it.  

A lot of Henkel (Loctite) products can be used for many different things.  I'm working on a project right now to seal hydraulic tanks with Loctite 290 threadlocker and then use EA3471 2part steel putty over it.  290 has been effective in stopping pitted/corrosion on oil pans on cars.  
They have great support..just call them..tell them your application and they will recommend a product.  

I'm not a sales rep...just a lot of experience with this company in 20-30 different applications.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 16, 2016)

Loctite does make some great products...and if you ever get on their site or get a catalog, it is amazing how many products they actually make! I can't say I've ever had any of their products fail...as long as it was used as per recommendation.
And like @sportbikerider78 , not a rep, just a satisfied long time user.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Aug 16, 2016)

Does Permatex make compare be products? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been using Gorilla Glue's superglue lately and like it. The viscosity is thicker and they finally have a small bottle that doesn't clog between uses.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 1, 2016)

Just ran across this.  My favorite glue for things like this (and other stuff too) is Goop.  It should stop any leak at least until you replace the tank.  The surface needs to be dry and applied on the inside of course.

So is it fixed yet?


----------



## jb6l6gc (Sep 3, 2016)

I'd try marine 3m adhesive sealant. Stuff actually cures better in the presence of water. It's expensive but has always worked extremely well on boat repairs for me!


----------



## Buzz Saw (Sep 4, 2016)

Well it's fixed.  I used Q bond(it's what I had) to patch it short term.  It stopped about 90% the first application the another 9% on the second application.

I took Maple1 advice and went and talked to the people at Menard's.  They exchanged me a tank from an in stock toilet package.  No questions asked, just needed my receipt and the old tank.  I even got $1.48 back on my credit card because the toilet's price went down. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

